# Melo Moving to the 2?



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Management still insists they won't trade Nene. It doesn't sound like he's happy coming off the bench. It was just said during the Heat-Cavs broadcast that management wants to try moving Melo to the 2, assumingly starting Kmart, Camby, _and_ Nene. Apparently Bzdelik and the rest of the coaching staff are against the idea. What do you guys think? Would it work? Can any of those 3 guys guard a SF every night?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

None of them could thrive at the 3. Martin has a little perimeter game, but I don't think it warrants being a 3, and I don't think he's quick enough to consistently guard the 3s in the league. Nene and Camby at the 3 doesn't make sense, because they do their best work around the backet. In the west, there are a lot of big 3s, so certain nights they can use that lineup, but they can't run like that for 82 games. I don't think Bzdelik is savvy enough to know how to run an offense with 3 PFs. 

I say either make Nene shutup and realize he has two better players in front of him, or get him out of town, I think Elson has stepped up enough to take his 25 minutes. Their's always Skita too  .


(As far as putting Melo at the 2, he'll be a step slower defensively, but it's not as if he plays much D anyway. He'll be a big, strong 2 guard, I like the idea better than him at the 3 anyway.)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

tis a bad idea...makes the team a very good one demensional team...with no shooting range beyond what melo could do


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> I don't think he's quick enough to consistently guard the 3s in the league.


Kenyon is more than quick enough and could easily guard any 3 in the NBA.


----------



## keepitfree (Nov 5, 2004)

I think letting Kmart start at 3 would be a very good idea. It would be a nice athletic line up. Miller has a decent J, Melo does too. I just worry about ball movement, as no one this team, Save miller who is real inconsistent with how he shares, passess well or consistently.


That's the downfall of this team, the offense is very stagnant and static. IMO.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kuskid</b>!
> Management still insists they won't trade Nene. It doesn't sound like he's happy coming off the bench. It was just said during the Heat-Cavs broadcast that management wants to try moving Melo to the 2, assumingly starting Kmart, Camby, _and_ Nene. Apparently Bzdelik and the rest of the coaching staff are against the idea. What do you guys think? Would it work? Can any of those 3 guys guard a SF every night?


That would be incredibly retarded and redundant. That said, I could see the management doing that. 

I've seen Nene guard some three before, but can he do it on a regular basis? Prolly not. 

Insane.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

we need to trade camby for a decent SG. i no this may sound stupid but we need a SG since VO is out


----------

